# Neue Gentoo Installation bootet nicht. (hda:lost interrupt)

## Felix82

Hallo!

Ich habe nun Gentoo (Kernel 2.4.22, Stage1) auf meinem neuen PC installiert. Jedoch bekomme ich nach dem ersten reboot immer nur "hda: lost interrupt" , "hda: DMA interrupt recovery" und "hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x64". Das geht dann ewig so weiter. 

Im Kernel habe ich "SiS5513" bei IDE Chipset support mit einkompilikert. Vielleicht ist das ja Falsch für meinen Chipsatz (SiS746FX)? Aber was sollte ich dann nehmen?

Ich habe natürlich auch schon im Gentoo Forum gesucht, aber leider nichts passendes gefunden. 

Komischerweise laufen aber SuSE 9.0, Fedora 1 und Mandrake 9.2 auf diesem System ohne Probleme. Von der Gentoo Live CD bootet er natürlich auch einwandfrei.

Falls es wichtig ist, bei der Hardware handelt es sich um: AthlonXP 2500+, ASRock K7S8X Mainboard mit SiS746FX Chipsatz, 512MB TwinMos PC400 CL2.5, 120GB Seagate Barracuda, DVD und CDRW, Geforce 2MX AGP.

Gruß,

Felix

----------

## DerMojo

Hi!

Klingt nach Problemen mit DMA...

Schalte mal DMA im Kernel ab und versuch dann mal zu booten (nicht wundern, kann langsam werden!)

Alternative: anderen Kernel probieren...

Der Treiber für dein Board sieht richtig aus...

MfG

Daniel

----------

## Felix82

Hab "Generic PCI bus-master DMA support" im Kernel ausgeschaltet. Es kommen aber immer noch so ziemlich die gleichen Fehler beim boot. Außerdem sehe ich jetzt auch "hda: IRQ probe failed, hdb: IRQ probe failed, ..." und dann "hda: attached ide-disk driver, hda: lost interrupt, ....".

Woran kann das liegen?

Sollte ich es vielleicht mal mit dem 2.6er Kernel versuchen?

----------

## toskala

mal die albernen fragen, sind die ide kabel nicht zu lang, sind die irgendwie fies abgeknickt, hast evtl. nen stecker rausgerupft so das die nich richtig stecken, all so zeug?

ansonsten denk ich das du echt evtl. noch den verkehrten treiber benutzt. lass doch mal diesen via treiber weg und benutz nur den generic dma support.

----------

## The Kernel

 *Felix82 wrote:*   

> Jedoch bekomme ich nach dem ersten reboot immer nur "hda: lost interrupt" , "hda: DMA interrupt recovery" und "hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x64". Das geht dann ewig so weiter.

 

Na so ein Zufall dass das gleichzeitig auch mir passiert. Nachdem mein User das auch macht, melde ich beim ersten reboot genau das Gleiche. Dabei muss ich sagen, dass ich 2 Monate lang weder am Internet war, noch irgendwie etwas neues kompiliert habe. Daher ist es auch nicht so schlimm, dass ich noch die Versionsnummer 2.4.23 habe, und nicht auf dem neuesten Stand bin. So habe ich aber lange funktioniert.

Ich frage mich, warum das jetzt so ist. Habe ich eine Zeitbombe in mir, die zu einem bestimmten Datum angefangen hat zu ticken? Oder ist es Malware?

Helft mir bitte, bevor ich wieder in Panik ausbreche.   :Sad: 

Diese Hardware muss ich ansteuern:

VIA KT266A

Athlon XP 2400+

512 MB feinsten Infineon Speicher (266)

GeForce 4 Ti

Realtek 8139

Audigy 2

Lauter Hardware, die ich schon lange unterstütze, da sie nicht brandneu ist.

----------

## Felix82

So, hab jetzt den kernel noch ca 5 mal neu kompiliert. Ich habe den sis treiber ganz weggelassen, und nur generic dma versucht. Außerdem habe ichs ganz ohne dma versucht. Hat jedoch alles nichts gebracht. Immer etwa die gleichen Fehler. An den Kabeln oder Steckern kanns natürlich auch nicht liegen, da auf dem System zuvor ja schon SuSE, Fedora und Mandrake gelaufen sind.

Mir ist außerdem aufgefallen, dass er beim booten gar nicht stehen bleibt, sondern gaaanz langsam weiter macht, nur mit vielen "hda: lost interrupt" dazwischen.

Bitte helft mir! Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter.

----------

## The Kernel

 *Felix82 wrote:*   

> Mir ist außerdem aufgefallen, dass er beim booten gar nicht stehen bleibt, sondern gaaanz langsam weiter macht, nur mit vielen "hda: lost interrupt" dazwischen.

 

Öhm...Tatsache. Hier auch. Was zum ... ist denn das?

----------

## primat

Hallo,

googelt mal ein bischen zu dem Thema! Ihr werdet Feststellen, dass es zig Leute gibt, die dieses Problem hatten oder haben. Leider scheint die Lösung alles andere als eindeutig zu sein. Da hilft nur probieren.

Gruss

----------

## The Kernel

@ felix82

Sag mal, passiert das bei dir, auch wenn du noapic als parameter an mich, den kernel beim booten übergibst?

Manchmal kann ich auch ein PNP-OS  installed auf YES  im BIOS nicht verkraften. Setz doch mal auf NO.

----------

## Felix82

Ich habe in meinem BIOS (Amibios auf SIS board) dieses PnP OS gar nicht.

Aber das mit dem "noapic" habe ich im grub ausprobiert, und es hat funktioniert!!! Habe nun das erste mal mein neues System booten können.

Was ist apic eigentlich genau? Kann man das auch im Kernel ausschalten oder soll ich einfach den noapic parameter in der grub.conf lassen?

----------

## Mr.Big

Hatte das selbe Problem mit dem ASRock K7S8X.

Nimm einen 2.6. Kernel, damit sollte es besser gehen.

J.

----------

## The Kernel

 *Felix82 wrote:*   

> Was ist apic eigentlich genau? Kann man das auch im Kernel ausschalten oder soll ich einfach den noapic parameter in der grub.conf lassen?

 

advanced programmable interrupt controller (APIC) hat was mit interrupt-handling bei multiprozessor-systemen zu tun. Brauchst du aber nicht, da du nur eine CPU hast.

Du kannst den Kram auch im Kernel abschalten:

Processor type and features --> Local apic support und IO-apic support

----------

## Felix82

Danke!

Den punkt "Local apic support und IO-apic support" hab ich jedoch leider nicht gefunden. Kann es sein dass der 2.4er diese Einstellung nicht oder wo anders hat?

----------

## The Kernel

Doch. Der Kernel 2.4 hat sie. Es sind aber 2 Punkte, nicht nur einer. Die hab ich aber so aus dem Kopf dahingeschrieben, daher sind sie nicht 100%ig genau, wie' im Kernel heißt. So ähnlich sollten sie aber heißen.

Muss mal heute abend wieder menuconfig anschmeißen...dann sag ichs dir.

----------

## JohnerH

Hello,

First of all I apologize for posting in english on a German forum but I couldn't resist......  :Embarassed: 

For all Asrock mobo K7S8X in order for the acpi to work properly the bios has to be updated otherwise there will be serious problem setting up the IRQ on the system....

I had problems installing Knoppix and Gentoo because my ethernet card (for the record a sis900) wouldn't activate.

Try updating the bios and see what happens   :Smile: 

http://www.ocworkbench.com/2003/asrock/k7s8x/bios/betabios.htm

Hope it helps and I apologize again for posting in english....

----------

## hugelmopf

Ich hab dasselbe Problem, aber sogar schon beim Booten von der LiveCD (2004.1). 

Sowohl bei hda, als auch bei hdc (Laufwerk, in dem die LiveCD liegt) kommt 

 *Quote:*   

> hda: lost interrupt
> 
> hda: DMA interrupt recovery
> 
> hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

 

Bei wiederholtem Booten gibt es kleine Unterschiede, und ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass das Booten ganz langsam weitergeht, aber irgendwann (nach einer Stunde oder so) kommen dann nur noch obige Meldungen.

----------

## hero232989

Ich hab das selbe Problem, bei mir trat das allerdings erst auf als ich versucht habe, mm-sources 2.6.6 zu benutzten. bei 2.4.25 gentoo-sources und 2.6.6 development-sources kein problem

----------

## hugelmopf

Also bei mir war das Problem sofort gelöst, als ich im BIOS die "APIC"-Option rausgenommen habe (ich glaub, ich habs auf PIC umgeschaltet, was auch immer das ist).

Seitdem nie wieder Probleme mit lost interrupt.

----------

## Ganto

komisch   :Confused: 

jetzt habe ich etwa vor 2 monaten gentoo neu installert. seit dann lief alles problemlos und jetzt vorhin plötzlich der genau gleiche fehler, wie oben beschrieben. heute morgen hat alles noch prima funktioniert. und jetzt tue ich es mir gar nicht an das linux so zu booten. 

/edit:

damn, so einen scheiss fehler kenne ich ja auch nur aus dem windows. ein kollege hat mich mal gerufen, weil er das windows nicht mehr starten konnte. eine wilde fehlermeldung gab mir dann zu verstehen, dass windows ein paar dateien nicht mehr finden wuerde. als ich schliesslich mit einer bootable cd das ganze reparieren wollte, hat die tastatur nicht funktioniert. tastatur neu angeschlossen und prompt funktionierte auch das windows wieder. 

und jetzt im linux fast das selbe: zuerst dieser lost interrupt, schnell ins windows gebootet um zu schauen, ob die hd auch noch heil ist. uups, die usb maus geht ja nicht. neu eingesteckt und da bootete auch das linux wieder fehlerfrei.   :Rolling Eyes: 

ganto

----------

